# Surely this is an easy problem to fix...



## unclekyle (May 10, 2020)

Tivo Stream keeps turning my TV on after I turn it off. 

I had this problem with my Apple TV and it was a setting in Apple TV to change it but I can't seem to find a similar on the Tivo Stream. I've searched for an answer but none found. Thought I might try here. 

So far I like the streams potential and my wife loves the remote. Still debating if we keep it. Fixing this one problem will go a long way in helping with that decision! Thanks!


----------



## cwicomputers (Jan 9, 2016)

turn off HDMI cec on your tv


----------



## Ralph Coleman (Sep 18, 2017)

cwicomputers said:


> turn off HDMI cec on your tv


i have the same problem. I turned off cec on the TV and it still keeps happening. I'm gonna have to install a method to cut power to the stream device.


----------



## DavidO (Sep 7, 2000)

Try saying 'turn off' to the voice prompt.


----------



## unclekyle (May 10, 2020)

Fixed it! Thanks!


----------

